# Who have you bred (or not bred) for 2013?



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2012)

Those who have followed the forum for awhile likely know of our horrible foaling luck, as we have more dead foals over 6 years than live ones. But for this year, we were blessed with 3 healthy foals (and 2 fillies!) from 3 mares that were bred. But we swore that no matter what happened this year, we would NOT breed for 2013. Well, of course after such a great foal crop, we changed our minds. So for 2013 we have bred two mares to our stallion SRF Buckshot, and both are due in mid-April. (He had one very busy week!).

Alamos Sirs Toffee Snow - blue eyed bay pinto, 34" daughter of CC Call Me Sir, and a repeat breeding that produced Clyde (check him out on our website).







and a maiden, Buckeye WCF Last Dance, blue eyed silver dapple pinto, 34" daughter of FWF Little Wardance.






Photo compliments of Getitia Matheny

Now I hope I didn't jinx us by posting this. They will be on Mare Stare and on the Mare Stare Watchers/Chat board here on Lil Beginnings in Feb or March.

The other mares that foaled this year, Sox and Mira, both former show mares, are being used for 4-H projects and are learning halter obstacle, showmanship, jumping and driving.

Who did YOU breed for 2013, or are you not breeding??


----------



## happy appy (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I have at least one bred, maybe 2. ;(

I hadn't planned on breeding any. I was getting the colt gelded in the spring but family emergencies stopped that and then the bugs came in droves so I waited. Well hubby turned out the horses into the pasture one day and turned out the colt in his paddock at the same time. I saw him catch one for sure. I had her tested and she is in foal but I have another that never had a heat all summer. He caught the first one May 15 and that was the only time that he had any type of access. There still was a metal round pen enclosing him in his field but he still managed to figure out a way to make it work. This will put her due mid April too! I will be on Marestare also because I will be in school then. It will be a fun time, no sleep waiting for a foaling, school all day and then working full time every night. lol


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow! The blue eyes! What beautiful horses you have =)

Good luck on the 2013 foals and congrats on the 2012 ones! =)

My mini is only 2 and I don't breed them for a living or anything, but I think that when she's older I'd like to breed her =)


----------



## Jill (Nov 27, 2012)

We don't have anything cooking for 2013, but will for 2014


----------



## chandab (Nov 27, 2012)

I had planned to breed two mares that didn't foal this year for next year, but timing just never worked out for me to get the handbreeding done, so they didn't get covered. One mare ran with the other stallion all summer, we'll see if she caught, he seems to have trouble with pasture breeding.


----------



## MountainWoman (Nov 27, 2012)

TargetsMom,

I LOVE your mare. Gorgeous! I have two mares in foal:

Little King's Russian Raven bred to Grosshill EK Undisputed Creation. Should be an AWESOME foal we are planning to retain. Also have Country Lane Buck Forevermore bred to the most wonderful stallion Rogers HSR Destiny Amore. No plans on selling that foal either and if all goes well, hope they will be on the show circuit in 2014 with Danielle Hill. But mostly I just want safe births and deliveries and happy, healthy moms and foals.

I didn't breed, D'Armond's Crystal and Velvet. She is enjoying the year off from brood mare duties and we are working on clicker training.

That's it here.


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the comments on our mares. Can you post photos of the mares that you bred and maybe the stallions they are bred to? I think that is allowed on this forum. You can add photos from your computer by using the "more reply options".

..


----------



## Kendra (Nov 27, 2012)

We've down sized a lot over the past 2 years, and now only have 3 broodmares. Expecting 2 foals (I hope, fingers crossed!) due mid-April and mid-May.

Both mares are bred to North Stars Valdez Y Basan, pictured in July at 23 years old:






Rocky Mountains Ruble - Ruble is a new addition. I've always admired her, and she's a grand-daughter of our foundation mare, Martins Bunny. This will be her first foal, can't wait!






Toybox Barbie Doll - hoping Barbie keeps up the cloning machine! I love both her previous fillies, big moving silver dapple pintos, my favorite!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 27, 2012)

No breeding here, I did allow my yearling colt to run with my two mares over the summer for social time. I had them both checked via ultrasound and both mares are open. I am debating about breeding one mare in 2013.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Nov 27, 2012)

We moved to Tucson, from Missouri, resently and had a total of 10 mares due. The change in tempature and them not getting to graze anymore(along with sand and not drinking enough water), cost us four mares to colic, over a 2 month period.

We have six remaining, plus purchased a mare that had been exposed to a miniature stallion and jack. Didn't get any information on the stallion. If pregnant, the foal/mule will be sold.

We have two mares bred to are cremello stallion, Wisteria GMB Dream Come True. These are new crosses. These will alsao be is first crop.

We have two mares bred to are smokey grulla(homozygous black) stallion, Running Creeks Destiny Buckeroo. One is a repeat crossing.First foal was a grulla filly that died(red bag). Second foal is a smokey black filly.

We have one mare bred to are silver black stallion, Wesco Farms Rohans Echo ET. First time crossing, but he has produced two gorgous foals with different mares.

We have one mare bred to are bay homozygous tobiano stallion, Freelands Geronimo Navajo Feather. This will be his first offspring.

Are final stallion, LM Hawks Ace N The Hole had two mares covered, but both were of the four that coliced and died.


----------



## SampleMM (Nov 27, 2012)

I have one of our buckskin mares bred. She's an Eastern Regional Champion and Res. World Champion. She's due in early spring.


----------



## kassierae (Nov 27, 2012)

Vegas may or may not be in foal for 2013. No heat signs since I got her home, and no heat signs around the stallion either. Had her u/s in August, but our vets don't have small equipment for minis so it was only a transabdominal. Vet couldn't see anything, but she said that if it was early on in her pregnancy she wouldn't be able to. So we play the waiting game for now. My cousins mare is bred, she may elaborate when she gets to this thread. And my grandmother has one mare for sure in foal, Vegas' dam. She's bred to AF Grey Feather(Wittmaacks Mickey Mouse x Ahren's Shy Ann). Should be a fun spring/summer


----------



## PaintNminis (Nov 27, 2012)

We bred three Mares for 2013 but I highly Doubt anyone took.

1. Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire (Splashed White Sorrel), Exposed to Fallen Ash Farms Mine by Design (World Top Ten Halter Champion)











Would be a Full Sibling to my Awesome 2009 Filly Desert Realms Bejeweled Design

2. Oak Parks Vegas Intrigue (Silver Grulla), Exposed to Manipulaters Buckingham (World Champion)'









3. Ericas Big City Diamonte, Exposed to Cross Country Ericas Hearts Afire (2X Reserve National Halter Champion)











Would be a full Sibling to this years filly


----------



## dannigirl (Nov 27, 2012)

We did not breed last year or this year. Sorta planning to breed 4 or 5 next year, but we said that last year, so we shall see. The market is just not real good right now so would rather wait a while.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 27, 2012)

We had no *plan* for 2013, but someone had other ideas

Missy 2 months before foaling 2010




Masq gelded a week after the afternoon party


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well I hae mare to foal out in Feb. I really didn't want to foal any more but bred this mare for a sale, and the sale fell though, now she is too heavy to travel. She is Payoffs Dutchess LWO+, bred and sono'd in foal to Lucky Four Sugar Boys Sundowner, both are Champions, and have produced champions. I'm hoping to show this one too if possable.











The first pic is Sunny, the second is my little mare, I'm going to need lots of luck, although she is proven, she is only 30" tall he is 32"


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Nov 27, 2012)

We should have 3 foals due next year. 2 will be sired by Sundance LB Assured (AMHA/AMHR/ASPC), who is the sire to SMO Bolero De Suerte (Res. National Grand Champion), this is a VERY casual picture of him. I don't think his professional pictures do him ANY justice at all and make him look super stocky, when he isn't stocky at all! Hopefully we can get some better ones this Spring!






Rowbuck Bequest of Broadway (for an A/R foal):











And Cherry-Hill Black Betsy Rox (for an ASPC/AMHR foal):






Then we have one foal by Ericas Rock My World, 2x Reserve National Champion:






Out of CLC Baile Del Sol:






We usually have 6-8 foals every year but decided to scale back because of the market. We are only considering breeding a couple next year also.


----------



## Danielleee (Nov 27, 2012)

Miss Shadow (Tawny Ridge Blue Tempest) is bred to Grey Feather (AF Grey Feather) Due in August. Hoping for spots


----------



## RedTango (Nov 27, 2012)

I have my top 10 National winning AMHA palomino pinto mare bred to my World Champion Silver bay stallion for a 2013 foal


----------



## wildoak (Nov 27, 2012)

Only two in foal for next year, both bred to Establo Maximo (black horse in the avatar).




Wildoaks Still Dreaming, a 35" black Brewer bred mare I drove for a year or so, wonderful sweet mare.

And Wild Oaks Dream N Color, a 34" pinto FHF Painted Echo daughter that we raised.




She's pictured with her filly from a few years ago, this filly was a National Top Five in a big amateur jr mare class. I'm sure hoping for something this nice from her again.





They were pretty cooperative and got in foal about the same time, so we should have a short foal watch next year.

Jan


----------



## Magic (Nov 27, 2012)

We had only one foal this year, and four the year before, but several mares were bred for 2013. We have several stallions and 18 breeding age mares, even after sellingmore than half a dozen mares this last year, so we're using them this year.






Not sure who settled, but here's the line up:

Expected from sire "Jandt's Precious Pimples" (or "Cowboy" as we prefer to call him)






Due in January or February, Mountain Highs AMayZing, She had a foal by him 2 years ago and had a gorgeous buckskin filly, so a repeat was a must. Cowboy also bred a maiden mare, a dark bay near leopard daughter of CCMF Spotted Illusion, but I don't have a picture of her online. She's due in April. I need to do more than one post, this one is messing up on me...


----------



## Magic (Nov 27, 2012)

CCMF Spotted Illusion bred Wild Winds Frost Fire






and Mountain Meadows Spring Tyme Wishes; she may not have settled but she's been in training for the grandkids for riding and driving so it's just as well if she isn't pregnant;






and VI's Sugar Bucks Dominique, she's a double dilute. One more post should finish this up (I hope)


----------



## Magic (Nov 27, 2012)

Bred to Erica's Streakin For Bucks, buckskin appaloosa, was




Magic MIst Remember Me, she's a seven year old maiden mare. See why I felt I needed to get some mares bred? Several of these mares are maidens and not getting any younger.

And expected by the stallion in my avatar, COH Dream Diego, double dilute son of Little Kings Supreme Dream, his first-ever foals out of




Magic Mist Elegant Express, the first-born of Mountain Meadows Special Express, or "Prince". She's also a seven year old maiden mare, and




Woodland Acres Walkin On Sunshine.

I also have WF Zeus Desire, a lovely buckskin mare, who was bred to Lotto, but again, no idea if she settled. Need to get the vet out to do blood tests and find out finally for sure!


----------



## vickie gee (Nov 27, 2012)

None bred here. We got two beautiful healty babies in 2012, one in 2011, and one in 2010 after a disappointing first two years in 2008 and 2009. In 2008 my purchased bred mare had a c-section to save her life and that was my first foaling experience (angel colt). In 2009 my purchased bred mare gave birth to a filly with leg deformities and we opted for an experimental surgery. Love my Sunny and expect to get her hospital bill paid off within the next couple of years. She truly lights of my life and I would not change any decision I made concerning her. With the economy the way it is I have no intention of breeding. It will be nice this winter and spring to not be waking up every thirty minutes to check the nursery/foaling cam.



But by all means good luck to all you future moms and dads! Experiencing a healthy foaling of a mini is just indescribable.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 27, 2012)

We're expecting the following:

First three are in foal to Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome:






Luck's Little Miss Sweet Tart (full sibling to 2012 filly Pippa)






Luck's Little Black Daisy (full sibling to 2010 colt Teddy and 2011 filly Destiny)






LBFS Dancing Legs (full sibling to 2010 colt Max and 2012 colt Journey)






Our first due however is our newest girl: Erica's Can't Touch This, buckskin minimal overo in foal to Olive Branchs Hot Topic (perlino)


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are all of our EXPOSED mares for both of our properties, only one was checked in foal, others look pretty obvious, some look questionable but not a big deal if they take a year off.

Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic--A/R bay pintaloosa 32" stallion






bred Monte Carlos Black Diamonds--A/R Black Appaloosa 34"






Arions Magnium P I--A/R Silver Bay Pintaloosa Stallion 32"





bred Jandts Pom Pom Chickadee--A/R Silver Black Appaloosa 34"






I purchased Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel exposed to La Vista Flamboyant Remark (cant post his photo here since I dont own him but you can see him on our foals page for expecting foals)






I also purchased Little Kings Electric Lady exposed to Little Kings Madams Mr Bay (same as above mare on posting stallions pic)






To be continued in another post...


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 27, 2012)

Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo--A/R Black Near Leopard 34" stallion






bred the following mares:

Mars Rosebud--A/R Chestnut Appaloosa 33" mare






Kaycee Babs--A/R Silver Bay Roan 34" Mare






Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe--A/R Chestnut Pintaloosa 34" Mare






Hobbit Hills Shes All That--A/R Bay Appaloosa 32.5" mare






Carrie A Snowflake--A/R Palomino 34" mare


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 27, 2012)

Also bred to Monte in last post:

Lakeviews Diamond Gal--A/R Red Dun 33" Mare






COH Echo Express--A/R Buckskin 28" son of LK Buck Echo






Bred the following mares:

Timberviews Buttons and Bows--A/R Bay Overo Appaloosa 32" Mare






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny--A/R Buckskin pinto 32" Mare






Jandts Wanna Pimples--A/R Bay appaloosa 34" Mare






Naomi of KHA--A/R Silver bay appaloosa 32" Mare


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 27, 2012)

We only had 1 filly born this year. And bred no mares for 2011.

But we have 5 bred for 2013

3 mares bred to our 31" Palomino Buckeroo Son "LK Buckeroo Buzz"- A/R

"Buzz" pic at LK farm- top ten senior stallions at the 2011 World Show






the 3 mares are

"Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed "Spice"

33.5" Perlino maiden A/R-top ten futurity at AMHR National in 2010






Uno Lotus- Palomino Pinto-32"- A/R-Sierra Dawn Uno DeMayo daughter






A&LMs Rompin Codys Chera Pooh-206 Ptha State of NJ Champion in performance

and res champion state NJ halter

chestnut pinto A/R/Ptha-33.5"






===========================================================

2 mares bred to our stallion Bow in the post below


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 27, 2012)

Arions Destinys Magic Trick--A/R/PtHA buckskin pinto 30" son of Alvadars Double Destiny.






Bred the following mares:

Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special--A/R Sorrel 33" mare






Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks--A/R black pinto 30" mare






Raygold Ramaker Sabrinia--A/R silver black??? 31" mare






Rojan Farm Sweet Supreme Spring--A/R bay roan 34" mare






LBFs Gorgeous--A/R black pinto 31" mare


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 27, 2012)

And then 2 bred to our stallion-Triple K Boogies Bow Tie A/R

28.5" LK Boogie Buckeroo Son- Sooty Buckskin

shown only a few times amhr but did very good






Bred to 2 mares below

D'Armond Darling Echo

31" Creamello maiden- paternal gr daughter of LK Buck Echo






Cedar Fields Awesome CoCo Chanel-maiden

31" Bay - A/R-daughter of Cross Country Call me Awesome


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 27, 2012)

Also bred to MT:

Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra--A/R smokey black grey 33" mare






Kaycee Strawberry Wine--A/R red roan 34" mare






Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle--A/R palomino tovero 34" mare






Magic Mans Lollipop--A/R black 34" mare






Little Kings Frosty Fawn--A/R cremello 31" mare






Kaycee Freckles Playgirl--A/R Red Roan Sabino Overo 32" Mare


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 27, 2012)

Last post also bred to MT:

BPF The Divine Major Brewers Miss Em--A/R black 34" mare






Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan--A/R black pinto 32" mare






Dusty Lane Commanders Red Bird--A/R chestnut 32" mare






MSR Majestys California Dreamin--A/R sorrel pinto 31" mare


----------



## colemanjen (Nov 27, 2012)

Here at Lilac Hill Stables in Minnesota we are expecting 4 or 5 this year.....

First (we think!) will be Wallstreet Rock E Fancy Dancer, one of our two Rock E daughters and a full sister to B&Ls Rock E Hollywood Celebrity, B&L's Rock E The Navigator, and B&Ls Rock The Admiiral. She is in foal to National Grand Champion Producer JC's Captivation




In March is 3 time National Champion Reeces Spring Thunder. She is dam of multinational champion Ericas Full Throttle. in Foal to Reserve National Grand Champion Erica's Tiny Trotter of Wallstreet for a full sibling to National Champion Ericas Shez So Prette.




In April, our HOF double Rock E Dtr Rhapsody's Elegant Design is due in foal to Rhapsody's Reign Man himself!




Then at the end of July Rhapsody's Simply Stunning is back in foal to Rhapsody's Reign Man for a full sibling to the charismatic little filly in my avatar:




And last, but not least, the second of our Rock E daughters, national top 3, Wallstreet Rock E Lizze E, we HOPE is in foal to Ericas Tiny Trotter of Wallsteet:




So excited for the babies to start and can't even begin to decide who we are most excited about! Happy foaling!


----------



## Kelsey - Vandy's Farm (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 27, 2012)

Along with the four miniature horse foals we are expecting two miniature donkey foals..

Both are sired by Windcrest Little Bentley, a brown spotted jack






And out of LCA Lucy (gray spotted)






And LCA Sally (brown solid jenny)


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Well here is my line up for this next spring and I can't tell you how excited I am.

Heather Glens Nutmeg (chestnut snowflake), Heather Glens Just N Time(black near leopard) and her daughter Heather Glens Poetic Justice (bay fewspot) are all bred to my black fewspot stallion DRK Spotanious Combustion. They will be his first foals and should just be 'exploding' with color.

Here are the girls listed in the order above and then two of Spot.


----------



## kaprikorn (Nov 30, 2012)

I am only expecting 3 foals next year. . .by choice. Two are by my stallion Scottie, his first foals and the other from a mare that I bought in foal. Three is enough for me.










*Century Oaks Blaze of Glory in foal to Scottie (stallion in avatar) for May*




* B Springhills Impressive Show Tyme in foal to Scottie for May*




*Ravenwood Medalions Moments to Love - Reserve National Champion Mare in foal to Reserve National Champion RHA Classical Sharif for June*


----------



## targetsmom (Nov 30, 2012)

Some VERY exciting crosses reported here! Safe foaling everyone!!! I highly recommend the Mare Stare Watchers group on here - and Mare Stare itself of course. Please keep all of us updated when your mares get close to foaling.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 1, 2012)

we are hopefully having three foals next year all bred to my splashed black overo Elvis


Elvis

Fancy sorrel pinto homozygous for tobiano the last two foals from the pair black pintos


fancy and her 2012 filly


Echo solid buckskin partial blue eye


Grace appy mare


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Dec 1, 2012)

I have bred most of my mares to this stallion







I also used a black and white homozygous and homozygous for black stallion that i dont have good pics of yet.

I bred my appy mares to this stallion






I used a black sabino for my LWO positive mares

I tried to breed all my my mares as that is a possible paycheck, and if they are open there is NO chance of a paycheck, so....... hopefully waiting!!!!!


----------



## Getitia (Dec 2, 2012)

We are expecting a few foals in 2013 - in a variety of registration combinations - from amhr to amhr/amha/aspc. We have been working on some of these crosses for almost two decades. Here are a few of the mares:


----------



## KLM (Dec 6, 2012)

I bred the pinto - _Impressibles Feathered Snow _to my 28" champagne appaloosa stallion _Pee Wee Farms Gold Fever. _Very excited about the result!


----------



## KLM (Dec 6, 2012)

And I bred my roan pinto mare, _Pee Wee Farms Buckeroos Babe (A buckeroo granddaughter) _to _King Willie Willis (An Egyptian King grandson). _


----------



## mshasta88 (Dec 17, 2012)

We bred 4 before the market started getting really scary. Fortunately, one was preg tested and turned out to not be in foal. I know that I have two for sure in foal for 2013 and possibly a third. Here is what we are expecting.




This is the stallion bred to the three mares. He is dun splash tovero




This mare is a bay pintalloosa LOW+ and a beautiful appy blanket mixed in with a paint spot.




This mare is a former driving show horse. I have no record of it but if anyone has access to those records, I would love to know. Her name is Black Walnuts Sky Dancer and was shown in the AMHA. I don’t have her registration number on me right now.




This mare may or may not be in foal but I can’t tell sense she isn’t due until July or August. This foal could possibly be homozygous for dun.


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Jan 3, 2013)

I bred my mare I imported from Sweden "C Spots Salvo Import Saga"






to C Spots Justins Fortunate Son a few spot appy






Looking foward to spots (hopefully!)

Tammie


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 3, 2013)

After picking up our small mare, Stuffy, coming home from a lease out of state, I put her in with our stallion, "Iggy" in February. Was a little disappointed when I watched her then stand again for him the end of March AND the end of April. Then I think she may have been jealous - as after he covered a new mare in October - she stood for him again, so I thought we might be done with foals from this pair. Well, studying her now - she's really looking pregnant and I may have seen the foal move. She's not bagging up yet, but could be due as early as the end of January if she conceived on the first breeding cycle. Her first two foals from this cross are ASPC Foundation ponies and look to stay small enough to go AMHR, so I'm looking forward to her 3rd from this. Stuffy hasn't been shown ASPC/AMHR - but has done many local and 4H shows with children as young as 3 yrs old - in showmanship, halter, leadline, w/t, w/t/c - huntseat and western, has gone swimming in the Cape Fear river while trail riding, many parades. She's not a highly trained harness pony but has done a lot of driving - down the trails w/ both experienced drivers and beginners safely. In an 8 yr period of off farm leases, she "taught" more than 30 children to ride both western and huntseat while living with 4 other families besides our own and we are excited to have our youngest granddaughter start sitting on her now ...






I turned Iggy out with the next three mares from the middle of April thru the middle of May. I'm sure the one mare is in foal. This will be Koalah's 3rd foal frm this cross for us. The 2nd mare - hmm - not so sure that Bell is back in foal during this time period BUT when her filly was weaned, I removed her from the barn pasture and turned her out with him again and she stood for him off and on for a week in October (UGH, a September foal...). But that's ok since this mare will be 21 yrs old next year. I'd rather have a good quality, later in the summer foal than no foal at all. The 3rd mare was in heat - we did one hand breeding cover before they were turned out together. I wasn't sure that she'd caught - now?? Her shape has changed somewhat and we shall see. If she is - this will be her first foal since 2008 - she absorbed a foal in Dec of 2011 according to u/s..

Koalah - driving at a draft horse event (as a pair with Bit) with her 2012 filly (same cross) at her side.






Bell (92 mare) - with her 2012 filly (same cross). And then Bit (91 mare) - Bell's full sister. If she's in foal this will be our first foal from Bit since we purchased her.









"Iggy" or All That Style N Class (Raven of Bird Haven x All That Sparkle N Flash) is in my avatar or can be seen here - Iggy 

Then we have our last foal coming from our larger ASPC stallion - "AJ". We had only 1 cover before the mare went out of heat and then I was going to turn her in with him when he fell while running in the rain in the pasture and 2 months later was euthanized when work on him didn't fix his injuries this summer. He was 20.

AJ (WF Action Jacson - 1992 stallion)






and Tory (Cherry Hill Olympic Victory - 2005 mare)






We are pretty excited by our expected foal crop this year.


----------



## little shiloh farm (Jan 3, 2013)

We are not breeding anyone at all. We have one foal born 4 weeks ago, lost the mare at 4 days from colic and a twisted intestine and are raising an orphaned colt............ our stallion is available to outside mares, however, we are taking a break from breeding and are just going to concentrate on showing for now.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh little shiloh farm, so very sorry for the loss of your mare. Hope your foal is doing ok.


----------



## REO (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your mare


----------



## little shiloh farm (Jan 4, 2013)

Thankfully the little guy is doing really great!! He took to drinking from a bucket within a few hours of loosing mom, he is a month old now and growing. We are so blessed to have him!! Here are a few pics of our little man.... LSF Analisa's Last Heartbreaker (pending a and r)


----------



## chandab (Jan 4, 2013)

little shiloh farm said:


> Thankfully the little guy is doing really great!! He took to drinking from a bucket within a few hours of loosing mom, he is a month old now and growing. We are so blessed to have him!! Here are a few pics of our little man.... LSF Analisa's Last Heartbreaker (pending a and r)


What a little doll, so sorry you lost your mare.


----------



## little shiloh farm (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you! Noggin is truly a blessing to us and we hope that he has a bright future in the show pen in halter and then driving.


----------



## supaspot (Jan 5, 2013)

my heart breaks for you losing your beautiful mare and you know I love the little fella !!


----------



## supaspot (Jan 5, 2013)

I have 5 mares infoal to RHA Rangers Absolut




........

Shadel Cloudless Sioux AMHA




Slaneyrose Cascade of Silver AMHA ,grey over red and white pinto possibly homozygous




Bijou a snowflake falabella blend reg IMHPS




Lewingales Permanently Pickled falabella blend reg BMHS




C & C Sasha FMHA ref falabella


----------



## Minimor (Jan 5, 2013)

We haven't bred anyone for 2013. If I didn't have too many horses already I wouldn't mind breeding a mare to our palomino pinto pony--he is going to be Mini sized and will be eligible for AMHR registration in 2014 so....I'd really like to see how he crosses on one of our Mini mares.


----------



## little shiloh farm (Jan 5, 2013)

Sue I love that little grey mare!!! Can't wait to see that foal


----------



## supaspot (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Dianne , shes my most recent mare , had my eye on her for a while and got her last January , shes bred two colts before , super refined and lots of pawprints

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/slaneyrose+cascade+of+silver

Im most excited about her and Shadel Cloudless Sioux





http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/shadel+cloudless+sioux


----------



## CMC (Jan 6, 2013)

Little Shiloh farm, I am so sorry you lost your mare. Her little colt looks so adorable. Will pray that he will do well for you and bring you much joy!





We bred some of our mares for 2013. Here they are:


----------



## little shiloh farm (Jan 6, 2013)

CMC....Thank you...we do have a very special boy. I love your top two mares, the unique colors are amazing!! SUE can't wait to see that foal, that mare was so worth waiting for!!!


----------



## Sandee (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry you lost your mare, Dianne but what a cutie you got from her.

We gelded our stallion 18 months ago and the only mare I have had a stillborn last year by him. We haven't bred her for this year and probably won't breed again. She is just such a good show mare. Got 4th in All Stars in Aged Mare for my 7 yr old granddaughter and she also placed 3rd in Golden Age Western Pleasure driving under at Nationals. Just too good to chance on losing her.


----------

